# 7300fel



## jettrey1 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just picked up a Cub Cadet by MTD with a 417 FEL. I need some info to show me how to remove the QD loader and if the QD hydraulic connections for it can be used for other implements, like a snow plow, log splitter, etc. Thanks


----------

